# Vega Duplicator Help



## gthimgan (Jan 29, 2013)

I am in need of a duplicator for my midi Jet lathe (turning small spindles, chess sets, pens and other smaller items). I have an extension and was looking at the 24" Vega. I have seen lots of good reviews and lots of bad reviews out there. If im going to spend $300 plus for a duplicator I just want to make sure its worth it. If anyone knows of any other duplicators that are just as good or better, I would love to hear from you.

Thanks
Greg


----------

